# Seaview gel



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Was wondering has anyone ever use thisSeaview gel aquarium back ground gel?
If so any comments about this product & where to find it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've used it & it works well any LFS should have it.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Save your money and use mineral or vegetable oil, that's all that stuff is, and all i use. Just set your background on clean flat surface and smear the oil over the background, use a credit card to squeegee the bubbles out and bob's your uncle. It really does brighten up the background.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks for the info guys 
Will try veg oil/mineral oil first and see if I like it.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Vaseline also works. I've done it before but if you ever change your mind it can be a pain to clean it off the back of an aquarium full I water. Like with the vegetable oil use a credit card to flatten it out.


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

I used both veg oil and seaview gel. Both work the same. Personally I would not buy seaview due to price of veg oil compared to seaview price. Both work exactly the same, save some money and use veg oil. 

Either veg oil or seaview gel will make your background stand out more. I like how they look as long as you don't get air bubbles or creases in background.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I would avoid an oil that is high in polyunsaturated fats (vegetable, soy, corn etc) as they tend to go rancid faster. (smelly) I believe olive oil is not bad in that department. (but is high in monosaturated fat)

Saturated fats are more stable if you only have vegetable based oils around.

I would tend to think mineral oil would be good. If you have a bottle of oil for your wooden cutting boards and utensils, I'm fairly certain that is often mineral oil. If you don't mind the smell, baby oil is mineral oil.


----------

